# BILJAX XLB 4319



## nppolly

NEED PARTS FOR A BILJAX XLB 4319, DEALER TELLS ME THEY NO LONGER SUPPORT THIS MACHINE EVEN THOUGH ITS ONLY 10 YEARS OLD, ANYONE HAVE ANY SOLUTIONS?


----------



## 300 H and H

First off, using all capital letters in your post is kinda like considered YELLIING our message...

I see this lift is able to get quite high in the air. This is a concern to have it working properly for the safety of the operators. If the maker no longer supports it, then a good reputable machine shop maybe the way to go. Not sure of the part you need, but my bet is there is some one who can make it for you, for a price. The hydrolics should be standard stuff, unless this an import machine.

Best of luck, Kirk


----------



## Bamby

Try here: XLB-4319 Biljax Boom Lift Parts They have an extensive list of parts but actual availability may be another story..


----------

